# Potential 2nd Horse :) 2yo Filly



## friesian1 (Apr 3, 2012)

She has a very high rump and skinny neck which may interfere with dressage , but overall cute horse .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Well shes High rumped I think cause of where shes not even two yet so she has quite a bit of growing to do. Shes only 15H now and shes suppose to be 16H-ish

Thanks by the way


----------



## friesian1 (Apr 3, 2012)

Mhm , your probaly right , but just keep an eye on it . Good luck 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

She does have a high butt, have you seen photos of either or both parents to see how level they are? She also looks a bit camped out in the front which may cause extra stress in jumping.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Ive seen pictures but I couldn't tell much.. Ill see if I can get some pictures saturday of the mother.


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

did not expect that i would like this mare for what you want before looking at her pictures as draft/qh is not an ideal cross...but I do. Butt high- who cares. She's 2 and a draft cross, won't mature for four years or more. longish back is more of a concern as you can see she's got a potential sway issue. with proper work this can be managed. I love her hocks. can't say she's camped out because she's not square in any photo. her angles are great. pasterns are a touch long which could be a soundness problem - maybe- who knows. that deep hip is amazing...rarely do draft crosses have a hip like that, she got the Qh in that department, thank the lord. she is well balanced, also unusual for a draft cross, they are usually HUGE in teh shoulder and weak in the hip. not this mare. she's very even. I like her shoulder angle- skinny neck? don't think so. love her neck. it will only get stronger as she grows, it might actually get too large and cresty for the vogue, but I like it. I like the tie in, high enough to let her reach through the front. throatlatch is a bit thick but not awful. my biggest concerns with this mare are the front pasterns and longish back. overall as i already said, i like her alot!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I completely agree with everything Chopsticks said. 

My guy is coming three in May and is a Percheron/paint cross. He hasn't been level for more than a month or two that I've had him, but it's just him growing. That's why, when someone asks for a critique on a young horse, I NEVER mention that they're butt high. It's usually rather obvious and they'll usually grow out of it, even if they're REALLY butt high.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Agree with Chopsticks and Drafty! I really like her, and she is a lot more developed than I was expecting!! Keep us updated on how everything goes


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am glad chopsticks came here. I agree with her, but she said it so very well. This horse seems to have taken after the QH more than the perchy. I love her markings as well. She will be a very good choice for dressage (maybe not high level) and is eye catching to boot.


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

I also like her.....would like to see a bit more bone in the legs but overall she is quite nice.

Super Nova


----------



## horsemadgirl (Aug 23, 2011)

She's quite butt high but i wouldn't worry about it, could exceed in dressage  quite large head makes her ever so beautiful but may cause her to lower it whilst cantering and in a lot of dressage moves.


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

I like her a lot!! And her funny ears lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the critiques. Went to see her and fell right in love. Shes only about 15.2h now might make it to 15.3... funny when I started searching I wanted nothing under 16.2h lol! Oh well. Shes very very sweet..very people friendly. Came right up to us when we walked out to the pasture. She has a very flashy trot and ground covering canter. More pictures wednesday or sooner when I see her again!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Also once I pay for her they are gonna register her in AWS. For me.. then im gonna go get her scored and possibly tatoo'd....well branded.  They believe she will score higher then her half sister who managed to get branded.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I really like her! Can't wait till we see videos and more pictures


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I absolutely agree with Chopstick. She has a very balanced, feminine but also 'hardy' look to her that just screams competition to me, even if wasn't dressage.So long as you take the time to condition her right, I think she'd make a lovely dressage and eventing horse, provided that she enjoys it.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Here is a video of her.. this was taken BEFORE those pictures were taken.. when she still had some winter fuzz/weight. 






But you get an idea of some movement/temperment
Her trot is MUCH flashier when shes allowed to move out.. I free lunged her a bit and she has a ground covering canter and can really stretch out that trot. Maybe ill see if I can get a video Thursdays of some better movement.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

HorsesAreForever said:


> Her trot is MUCH flashier when shes allowed to move out.. I free lunged her a bit and she has a ground covering canter and can really stretch out that trot. Maybe ill see if I can get a video Thursdays of some better movement.


Yeah I really really like her. I think her trot there was very nice! I should stop looking at these horse threads.. haha


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

*grabby hands*



I must go get a rag to wipe the drool off of my desk.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Honestly, seeing her move, she moves A LOT like my Aires (who is paint/Percheron).


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Lol is that good or bad haha What do you guys think now that you've seen her move? 
Lol I already bought her but id still like some more opinions.  

Does anyone see an upright pastern?? One of my friends keeps mentioned her left hind is very upright? How is that going to effect her??


----------

